# What kind of horse do you have?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

So many times the people who post on a horse forum are having some sort of problem with their horse. I was wondering how many of us don't have any problems. 
I feel fortunate that I have a sweet girl who tolerates me, and her daughter who I believe will follow in being a good ride. 
I never have to do any pre-ride lunging and do little more than a few stretches before we head down the trail. She is a saddle up and go sort of horse. What kind do you have?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Heh... well.... when I was riding, I just jumped on Denny. He's really quite quiet.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Compared to how Oakey used to ride, he's awesome. But he still has the occasional rebellious streak...

Me: "Let's get going, Oakey."
Oakey: "I'm not going anywhere. I'd rather just stand here and gaze off into the horizon..."
Me: "Umm... How 'bout you listen to me. Let' get going!"

Minus almost always starting off with that little argument, Oakey will do anything I ask him to without a problem.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am a bit of a perfectionist in that respect and I demand that all my horses be willing to just saddle and go with no misbehavior. I am more forgiving of a green horse because it isn't quite engrained yet but any other, acting loopy or humped up is completely unacceptable. I don't mind if they are a bit more forward when I first get on but I had better not have to do any correction because of it. If so, they will be so tired at the end of the day, they just want to lay down and go to sleep. LOL. I am proud of the fact that any one of my trained horses can be turned out for months with no handling and if I need them, I can just catch them, throw the saddle up there, climb on, and go.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Well my two are usually ok

Sometimes they do try and test you to see if you'll let them off, like every few months Lottie will keep moving around once I try to get on. But I just shorten my reins then she's as good as gold


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

My horse is great every time, no worries here.


----------



## duckeh (Dec 16, 2008)

I selected "saddle up and go".. but this is pretty subjective for me lol. I expect my horse to listen and behave, and work accordingly... no matter what our routine is. I have stretches for him as well, that we do before and after our rides. It really depends on the day though what our "starting" routine is. Generally, we tack up and go start our warm up and then work, or whatever our plan is for that day. Depending on the day though, some days I just don't have enough time to do alot of the things I need to with Vinny... he needs to keep in shape for the days that we do have works though, so when I don't have time to get a really good ride in, I will lunge lightly first to get him in the working mind frame quickly, rather than doing a lengthy warm up as we usually do. Or I may lunge first if he's sat out in the feild for a few weeks or something.

This is usually to get him back into the working mind frame though, or to let him get out his "Silly's" before we head out.. it's not because he's too hot and I need him to be worn out before I get on. He's pretty laid back and has great manners. He's young, and we usually work pretty hard to get him forward.. so when he's feeling good and wants to go, I'm usually excited to get going ****.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I didn't pick because none of these really suit me lol I do my pre riding checks of sorts on the ground just to make sure they are in a good frame of mind to be ridden because if I can have an off day why can't my horse and I like to know before I get on if he/she is having an off day if they are having an off day I still get on just try to take it easy on them so I suppose I don't fit in a catigeory lol and I can't spell lol


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I voted for "lunging before getting on". 

I only have to lunge one horse before getting on. the others are great with me just hopping on and going.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I never have to do any pre-ride lunging and do little more than a few stretches before we head down the trail. She is a saddle up and go sort of horse. What kind do you have?


We're lucky, too...our 3 Paint mares are all saddle-up-and-go girls.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i occasionally will lunge my mare before i get on. if im in a new place or she just seems a bit 'up' [to get her in a working frame of mine, NOT to lunge the bucks out !!]. i do not usually lunge though


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My horse is still green and in training but she's quiet. 90% of the time, I just saddle up and hop on but every now and then my sister-in-law will tell me she's been a bit hyper that day so lets lunge her and after about 3 laps in both directions of my horse going as slooooooow as possible she says, never mind just go get on. 

She's green so she'll act up, but her "acting up" consists of hmm... lets trot without being asked (a realy sloooooow and easy to stop trot at that) or what happens if I ignore your leg, or what happens if I refuse to bend and try to cut all the corners or snatch the bit and YANK. So she's got her problems that we are working on but nothing that's even remotely dangerous.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I just get on and go with both Starlite and Dream. Dream is never a problem unless of course Starlite isn't around (herd bound) and Starlite is a little hot (but nothing how she used to be). The only time I lunge Starlite before riding is if I have a new saddle on her or bit in her mouth because I want her to get used to it without pressure on it first. Starlite sometimes needs a few circles here and there to remind her she needs to WALK. I never worry when I get on her though, I can't remember the last time I worried getting on a horse (but that could be a very bad thing...) LOL


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I put that I worry under saddle that my horse will act up. I'm a somewhat timid rider, with a pretty high level of self-preservation, and I often remind myself to relax if I get tense or nervous. My fears are unfounded, and Scout has never given me a reason yet to be tense or nervous... it's just me, and I'm constantly working on that, and gaining confidence. The worst is coming back from an extended break in riding (i.e. Winter ), I generally have a flood of "what if?" thoughts. 

If it's been more than a week off or if the situation/horse's behavior merits it, I typically lunge or do groundwork for a few minutes to pre-flight check my stop, go, and turn from the ground. Once I'm in the saddle and moving, I'm focused enough that I can just ride, no worries. Scout in a consistent work schedule I get on and go.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

If a horse seems frantic or the weather is bad, then I will lunge him to get him calm and paying attention to me. However, most of the time I just get on and walk on a long rein. I voted for "get on and go" because that's the closest choice.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I voted "lunge before getting on" just because I often do lunge since I don't have a ton of time to ride. I generally like to just get down to business when I get on but Lacey likes to muck around, being silly, if I just get on, which is fine if I have time but when I don't have time I lunge. This summer I'm going to try to work on that but for now, lunging is the way to go. 
She's not dangerous or anything, she just wants to go as soon as I get on. I also REALLY like how she moves and I can't watch her move from the saddle! Heehee So sometimes I lunge just see enjoy her movement. :lol:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

What about "My horse is a nut job, but I'm nuttier than she is so she doesn't scare me!" ha ha ha


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> What about "My horse is a nut job, but I'm nuttier than she is so she doesn't scare me!" ha ha ha


Sounds like "_I get on and go with no worrys" _to me ;-)


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I love when my horse is "high". I find that I have very good rides when he is hot as hell because he doesn't get crazy, he doesn't run away, he is just very sensitive and I can get him quite expressive. 
If in a super scary situation he will bolt but because he's also sensitive I can usually keep him in check with a bit of a pulley rein.
He is the right kind of hot for me I guess. I don't like how some horses are hot, but I like how mine is type thing. I definitely wouldn't throw just anyone up there, he's not a deadhead, but I am never scared of that horse.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

^ Somewhat related, my trainer says that the best kind of rides are the ones that if you make one wrong move you could die, but if you can stay on, it'll be the best ride ever.

Anyways, my girl is the kind of horse that you could pull out of the pasture after a month and then just hop on with a halter and go riding. I'm so fortunate to have her as my first horse. I can do almost anything with her and not have to worry. We haven't really run into any training problems either. We have a great trainer who works with us. Our personalities seem to go together really well. I can handle hot or cold horses and eneven enjoy those rides, but there is nothing like riding my girl.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I put just get on and ride. Even if Zeus acts up. I can handle it, and it's probably my fault if he does. I like when he's a bit hot, but not when he's trying to run through all my aids. However, I've never been scared to get on him or worried for my safety. I'm pretty confident in being able to handle whatever he might throw my way. Except when I'm riding poorly that is. :wink:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

IslandWave said:


> ^ Somewhat related, my trainer says that the best kind of rides are the ones that if you make one wrong move you could die, but if you can stay on, it'll be the best ride ever.


Love this!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I also completely agree with anebel and IslandWave! That is why I love riding so much when Lacey is in heat. When she's in heat, she gets really "looky" and excitable, but at the same time she feels like a loaded cannon in a really neat way. I feel like we're kind of invincible when she's like that, like we could go annihilate the world and she would be my loyal charger, or some such thing. That's another reason why I can't wait to work on never needing to lunge her this summer, then maybe every ride will be a "loyal charger" ride! hahaha


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I just jump on and go. He was straight ott (spelled for a few months mind you) when I got him, so lunged him before I got on for the first week. But pretty quickly realised that he was so dead calm that I couldn't be bothered lunging anymore. I lunge to get them working softly first on them ore experienced horses, but the younger/green ones/ones I don't know I'll put them on the lunge to just have a look and see what they're going to do. I figure seeing them go on the lunge gives you a good idea of what to expect under saddle.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Lately, I've been kind of anxious when I saddle up. I've had a couple bad experiences in the past year. Nothing major & totally not my horse's fault. I'm working on getting that confidence back. I miss being able to just jump on & go anywhere.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

For me, it depends on the season. I usually don't even try to ride during the winter months because I hate the cold and my horses go loopy. In the spring, I usually lunge them a little so I can gauge their mood and get the freshness out. And in the summer when I'm working them the most, I can usually just saddle up and go without any drama.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

_"I worry while in the saddle my horse will act up_ "

I guess this is the closest. I don't really worry about Soda acting up before I get on and I'm definitely not afraid of him, but I "worry" when he suddenly does a 180% and tries to bolt home.... or when the giant man eating puddle gets him walking on his tippy-toes and I can literally feel his heart pounding through the saddle as he tries to leap across the rode in a single bound while doing a 180% in the air towards home. Gotta love those QH turns, eh?

So there are times when I'm worried I guess, but it's only when he is giving me his panic "signals". Actually the only time it really bothers me is when we're next to the highway. Mostly I try to just ignore the panic and get him to pay attn to me.

Thankfully he is getting way better in every respect. After about a year off (like 15 rides last year due to injury and school) he is improving leaps and bounds with every ride. 

Edit - Other than him, I've never really worried while on a horse. But again I have yet to see another horse react like him when panicked.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I am a bit of a perfectionist in that respect and I demand that all my horses be willing to just saddle and go with no misbehavior.
> 
> if I need them, I can just catch them, throw the saddle up there, climb on, and go.


Same here. I demand a perfect horse at all times. Every ride is a training ride, a tune up ride and he must perform all his skills every time with precision.

I never have a problem with any of my horses. 
Every one was bold, forward and obedient.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Horses: I have 3 quarter horses, but MY horse is special because she comes from the Impressive bloodlines and is very effectionate and I love her so much!!! hehe

As for riding, I agree with rio and smrobs...I'm quite the perfectionis as well. All of our horses are great, but I have to say that my horse is the best, only because I ride her everyday while the other two get rode seldomly. I told my aunt I'm going to start riding the other two because I feel bad for them lol


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

My horse has perfect ground manners... if you can catch her. 

...actually I can almost Always catch her, but no one else at my barn ever can.

as far as riding... she's not a very comfortable ride but she Tries to do everything you ask of her. If she doesn't do what you ask,.. it's my fault - as I don't know how to ask her what I want, and/or she just doesn't know how to do it.

But! I could go for weeks without riding and then just saddle up one day and go. No lunging necessary. 
She's a very gentle horse. no nipping or biting issues. never bucked or rared with intent to lose the rider.

wouldn't trade her for the world. =)


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

T is the same, no matter the season , no matter how long it's been since we've ridden. Business as usual. She's got just enough fire to make it interesting, but is very smart about keeping herself safe , and me as well.

Walka, well, he's certainly shown me that he is following in his mothers hoof prints! I prepare for the worst, always get his best , and feel bad that I doubt him. Still building that trust with him, but it's coming along nicely.

I can usually feel what energy each has just from the saddling and mounting. I haven't needed to exercise them prior to riding.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Rena is funny... when shes in the arena i can get on and go and she literally goes into a state of mind where shes like " workworkwork lets get doing some dressage" and is completly zoned into me, but when were hacking out or just fooling around i hop right on her anyway, hey, im a kid, haha im still ginorant to the fear of getting bucked off a horse. haha


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its good to hear so many of you don't have problems. So much of what we read here are people having some sort of issue. Its nice to hear the good stuff once in awhile


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> Its good to hear so many of you don't have problems. So much of what we read here are people having some sort of issue. Its nice to hear the good stuff once in awhile


I agree.  It's quite refreshing.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

the mare that I'm leasing, Melody, likes to have mini tantrums. If she's waiting in a line during a lesson, and it's our turn to do the jumping course, I will ushually give her a squeeze, and she starts the course by kicking into the air with one back leg, ushually the right(she hits the fence if she's close to it), standing there for about 2 seconds, THEN going into the canter. Often times during lessons she will buck at least once with each turn. I've fallen off of her twice(3 years apart though)


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I just get up and go really, he is better behaved when I am on him than when I am on the ground. He can be naggy when I go see him in the field, but he will come in any time I want him too. Sometimes he can have a cheeky or excited buck when I'm riding him but thats about it, he never does it out on the road.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I won't consider it lucky. I have horses that match my riding ability. Cougar is certainly the "hottest" out of my bunch but at any given time I am comfortable getting on and going because whatever his worst could be I know we're able to work through it together.

Not to say I've never lunged him before riding but never to tire him out. It wouldn't work anyway. He's so athletic he'd go for forever. I'd tire out before he would.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Cricket is the type you can just get on and go, no lunging required. But because of my bad experience with a diffrent horse, i am now the "i worry while in the saddle my horse is going to act up"


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

reining girl said:


> Cricket is the type you can just get on and go, no lunging required. But because of my bad experience with a diffrent horse, i am now the "i worry while in the saddle my horse is going to act up"


After I was injured from a fall that was not Vida's fault, my confidence was shot badly enought that I saw imaginary bucks and hops in every step. Vida has never given me cause to be that way so it was totally me. I was in that "worry" catagory for a long time too. It it will get better


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm pregnant and am cautious now. I won't get on any of the horses right now except my 32 year old pony. There is nothing wrong with being cautious and trying to build up your confidence. You know yourself and your limits. Confidence can always be built back up.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks vidaloco. i think with cricket it will get better. I think she nows im nervous, so she trys her hardest to make me feel comfotable. she is a great girl.


----------



## snipe67 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have two thoroughbred horses and they are really adorable


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Over the years I've had different types:

Squirt (QHxwelsh): Perfect pony! Auto lead changes, quiet and even tempered. He was a great first pony

Brie (QH): Hot, fast, but beautiful, hunter movement. She was only 14'1", but I struggled every time trying to get the pony stride. She made the horse stride look easy.

Nani (TB): Pretty bomb-proof, we've had her for 4 years and she's only had a few mare days.

Herbie (TB): Hot, fast, and semi-complicated. I've never afraid to ride him, but I people that have been. He is a seasonal horses though... dead quiet when it's hot.

Jessie (Appendix): Completely bomb-proof. Totally beginner safe for both flat and jumping.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

There isn't a in between. I don't worry about it but my horse can still get hot at times. Normally shes pretty quiet tho.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I am a bit of a perfectionist in that respect and I demand that all my horses be willing to just saddle and go with no misbehavior. I am more forgiving of a green horse because it isn't quite engrained yet but any other, acting loopy or humped up is completely unacceptable. I don't mind if they are a bit more forward when I first get on but I had better not have to do any correction because of it. If so, they will be so tired at the end of the day, they just want to lay down and go to sleep. LOL. I am proud of the fact that any one of my trained horses can be turned out for months with no handling and if I need them, I can just catch them, throw the saddle up there, climb on, and go.


I'm roughly the exact same way.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

I went with the second option to be fair, although for the most part the first option is true. He's a quirky TB, and sometimes has little spooky moments, although usually I react more than I should!  But I've never had to lunge him, and I can pretty much hop on and head down the road - sometimes if he's hot I'll trot around the ring a couple of times, and that's it.


----------

